# Some tivo to tivo streaming now working



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

Just had a fourth TiVo added and on working through the setup with my daughter and showing her the other tivos at the bottom of 'my shows' found that channel 5 shows are available to stream from one box to another.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

Did you actually watch any of the programmes and did these stream ok?


----------



## tankstage (Jan 8, 2005)

I've just tried a C5HD program and it streams no problem !!!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes, noticed that earlier, but only seems to be channel5 ? 

Hope its a sign of more channels to come, and not just an error


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Seems it was a test that was stopped as soon as it was reported.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

> Hi we've been testing the Multi Room Streaming feature on TiVo, to do this we had to switch a few channels on for a short period of time. These channels have now been switched off so you will no longer be able to use the feature. Once we're happy it's working the way it should we'll be able to confirm a launch date. More news as and when we have it.
> 
> Cheers
> Mark Wilkin
> Help & Support Forum Manager


back to waiting then.


----------

